# comment / comme



## dinube

tengo una duda
me podria ayudar alguien , por favor ? gracias d'avance

Le garçon ne savait pas comment/comme expliquer à sa maman


----------



## Marlluna

Hola Dinube!
 Se trata de una pregunta indirecta; por lo tanto, "comment"


----------



## dinube

mil gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

en principio : 
cómo es comment
como es comme (o "que", en comparadiones, por ejemplo)


----------



## dinube

gracias, interrogativo y comparativo, no?


----------



## josepbadalona

dinube said:


> gracias, interrogativo y comparativo, no?


 
interrrogativo es "comment" 

¿cómo te lo explico? no sé cómo explicártelo= comment te l'expliquer, je ne sais pas comment ....

comparativo es "comme" o "que"
eres inteligente como yo = tu es intelligent comme moi
eres tan inteligente como yo = tu es aussi intelligent que moi


----------



## languagemaster

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
je veux savoir quel mot il me faut utiliser maintenant pour la suivante phrase.....

Je ne sais pas comment il le fait..... No sé cómo lo hace

A present est-ce que j´ai raison avec  le precedent?

Merci

autre example ....

tu sais comment il faut le faire.   ou tu sais comme il faut le faire? 

Lequel?    merci


----------



## pacobabel

En español en ambos casos es cómo, con acento, por ser interrogativa indirecta.
Saludos transatlánticos,
p.


----------



## papyzen

Corrects : 

Je ne sais pas comment il le fait

tu sais comment il faut le faire ?

Pour comme, voir ici


----------



## 10BLAUGRANA

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Buenos días, tengo otra duda, cuando se utiliza "comme" y cuando "comment"?

Mil gracias


----------



## nandospace

Il est comme son pere = es como su padre
Comme d'habitude = como siempre
Comme il cheminait... = Como iba caminando...

Comment se utiliza siempre (creo) en una pregunta y Comme no me parece usarse nunca en una pregunta

coment savoir ? = como saber ?


...y viva Madrid...


----------



## agno_prasmatica

porfa quien aclara este tema eh aqui dos preguntas:
ça va_* comme*_ tu veux? ( el comme se puede utilizar en pregunta tambien)
_*comment*_ vas - tu? 
como utilizarlos correctamente


----------



## Paquita

Facilísimo:
comme = como
comment = cómo

Como quiero = comme je veux = es comparación; la pregunta es "Ça va ?" o "Comment ça va ? o "Comment vas-tu ?
¿cómo quieres que.../cómo estás? = comment veux-tu que../comment vas-tu ?
Me pregunto cómo haces para/cómo estás = je me demande comment tu fais pour.../comment tu vas

No creo que haya excepciones...

Ahora, si se te olvida el acento en español...es otro cantar.


----------



## tinchosan1980

En español también tenemos dos palabras bien distintas:
como (sin acento)  - en francés "comme"
y c*ó*mo (con acento) - en francés "comment"

*Cómo *(con acento) se usa para preguntas "¿Cómo te llamas?" (Comment tu t'appelles?) 
e incluso para oraciones subordinadas de tipo interrogativa: 
"No sé cómo voy a resolver este problema" (Je ne sais pas comment je vais résoudre ce problème). 

En todos los demás casos se usa *como* (sin acento).
Si lo entiendes en español, no tendrás tampoco problemas en francés...

Un saludo


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

Creía ciegamente en la regla "c*ó*mo = comment" / "c*o*mo = comme". Y veo que en este hilo se afirman esas creencias. Sin embargo, en la novela que estoy leyendo se dice:

"C'était un bon divertissement, bien meilleur que prévu, et c'est fou comme ces gens-là remuaient."

Aquí, comme = c*ó*mo.

¿No se podría decir "c'est fou comment ces gens-là remuaient"?

Gracias.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Little Chandler a raison. Il arrive (pour le plus grand malheur des hispanophones !) que la langue française utilise _comme_ pour introduire une interrogative indirecte, donc pour traduire l'espagnol _cómo.
_J'aurais du mal à vous donner une règle stricte, mais il me semble (je dis bien "il me semble", il y a peut-être des exceptions), que l'on utilise _comme _lorsque l'on affirme quelque chose, et _comment_ lorsqu'il y a une idée d'interrogation, d'ignorance ou de doute dans la phrase. Cette description n'est pas très scientifique, mais voici quelques exemples :

Ex : _Je me demande comment il danse._
_Il ignorait comment il dansait._

Mais :

_J'aime beaucoup comme il danse_ (possible, mais rare : on dira plutôt _J'aime beaucoup la façon dont il danse_)
_J'admire comme il travaille vite._
_Voilà comme je suis._
_C'est fou comme il danse_ ; _c'est fou comme il danse bien_.

Il arrive que les deux formes _comme/comment_ soient concurrentes, par exemple :
_Tu sais comme il est. / Tu sais comment il est. _(Les deux sont possibles).

Encore une difficulté du français...


----------



## jprr

Little Chandler said:


> ...
> 
> Aquí, comme = c*ó*mo.
> 
> ¿No se podría decir "c'est fou comment ces gens-là remuaient"?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
Il est même possible qu'on le dise vraiment. Mais franchement je narrive pas à trouver que cest mieux formulé...
Si tu tiens à réecrire la phrase il vaudrait mieux utiliser "à quel point" ou "combien" ... il s'agit d'une intensité / quantité plus que de la manière.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Litle Chandler:

En la frase que propones:
"C'était un bon divertissement, bien meilleur que prévu, et c'est fou comme ces gens-là remuaient."

¿Cómo traducirías pues esa parte del "c'est fou comme..." emplando el "cómo"? No logro ver el resultado final en español.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias a todos por vuestra respuestas. Gwynplaine, tu explicación es muy útil.



Gévy said:


> Hola Litle Chandler:
> 
> En la frase que propones:
> "C'était un bon divertissement, bien meilleur que prévu, et c'est fou comme ces gens-là remuaient."
> 
> ¿Cómo traducirías pues esa parte del "c'est fou comme..." emplando el "cómo"? No logro ver el resultado final en español.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Hola, guapa.

Una traducción horriblemente literal pero que da una idea sobre cómo entiendo yo este "comme - cómo":

_Era una buena diversión, mejor de lo previsto, es de locos cómo se mueve esa gente._


----------



## Gévy

Ahhhhhhh sí, es cierto. No caía. Muchas gracias, Litle.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

No sé si ayudará o  confundirá aún más... este interesantísimo artículo del CNRTL con todos los sentidos posibles de nuestro "comme"...http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/comme



Me surge una duda:


> _es de locos cómo se mueve esa gente._


Me pregunto si estamos frente al giro de insistencia: es.. como (es así como se debe decir), o al exclamativo: cómo se mueven...


----------



## rodolfocont

Cual es la diferencia entre comme y comment?
Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

rodolfocont said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre comme y comment?
> Gracias.



Amplia pregunta, que no creo quepa aquí.

Comment ---> cómo. (De qué manera)
Comme ---> como. (Igual, igual que)

El diccionario de casa te ofrece alternativas:

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/comme
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/comment

Hay que buscar un poquito. Digo.
Saludos.


----------



## tavokiedis

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola tengo una duda al hacer preguntas usando el cómo por ejemplo: comment s´appelle le roman? o seria asi comme s´appelle le roman? alguna diferencia y cuando usarlo me podrían ayudar gracias de antemano y saludos


----------

